# New winter hay fe



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

*New winter hay feeder*

New winter fence feeder. Works great and hardly any waste!


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

I always love looking at different feeders when people post them. This one is working well for us.
Merry Christmas


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Here is a link to the plans we used. Scroll down to instructions to build your own feeders 
http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=30953


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You did a great job! I have been saving those Premier One instructions for the completion of our new barn. I'm glad to see one in action! In my head, that tray is going to make an AMAZING difference in the amount of hay that makes it to the ground. Is that a 16' long panel? I need multiple racks due to very catty does so I was considering two 8' sections but not sure yet.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes, it is 16 feet long. I have 7 goats at this feeder now, it has room for a few more to eat comfortably. The tray is great, I can drop grain into the tray from the back side. The goats can't pull a lot of hay through the panel at once and the extra that drops into the tray they eat later. Seems a lot less waste than any other feeder we have tried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------

